# B-12 deficiency--Is there a link to IBS?



## painbgone (May 27, 2007)

Hi all,Wondered if there is a link between lower B-12 level and IBS, and stomach gastric problems.I'm in a flare now.Thanks


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

There isn't a link that I am aware of. I personally was found to be low in B-12 and I take a daily supplement (1000 mcg) because of that. However, the deficiency wasn't due to IBS. I just happened to be unlucky!For sufferers of Crohn's Disease B-12 deficiency may be the result of inflammation and/or damage in the last part of their small intestine (terminal ileum). In which case, supplements may not be absorbed because of the damage, and the sufferer may require monthly B-12 injections.Jeff


----------



## prettykitty (Jun 6, 2007)

painbgone said:


> Hi all,Wondered if there is a link between lower B-12 level and IBS, and stomach gastric problems.I'm in a flare now.Thanks


I just started researching this yesterday. It seems there is a link between lack of vitamin b12 and IBS.***In humans a lack of the vitamin results in defective formation of the papillae (small projections) of the tongue, giving an appearance of abnormal smoothness. A deficiency of vitamin B12 often causes defective function of the intestine, resulting in indigestion and sometimes constipation or diarrhea. A very serious effect is degeneration of certain motor and sensory tracts of the spinal cord; if the degeneration continues for some time, treatment with vitamin B12 may not correct it. Initial numbness and tingling of fingers or toes may, without treatment, progress to instability of gait or paralysis. This sounds like me all the way. If I start taking this and I get better; I'm going to be pissed! If it's been 11 years of being uncomfortable for a simple vitamin deficiency..UGH! I also suffer from anxiety/panic disorder so it goes hand-in-hand with my IBS, they have found b12 to be linked to anxiety as well. I am going to buy this stuff today and try it out!


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

prettykitty said:


> I just started researching this yesterday. It seems there is a link between lack of vitamin b12 and IBS.***In humans a lack of the vitamin results in defective formation of the papillae (small projections) of the tongue, giving an appearance of abnormal smoothness. A deficiency of vitamin B12 often causes defective function of the intestine, resulting in indigestion and sometimes constipation or diarrhea. A very serious effect is degeneration of certain motor and sensory tracts of the spinal cord; if the degeneration continues for some time, treatment with vitamin B12 may not correct it. Initial numbness and tingling of fingers or toes may, without treatment, progress to instability of gait or paralysis. This sounds like me all the way. If I start taking this and I get better; I'm going to be pissed! If it's been 11 years of being uncomfortable for a simple vitamin deficiency..UGH! I also suffer from anxiety/panic disorder so it goes hand-in-hand with my IBS, they have found b12 to be linked to anxiety as well. I am going to buy this stuff today and try it out!


Tell us how it goes!


----------



## Kelly_K (May 15, 2007)

Yes, please, tell us how it goes. I too have the panic/anxiety.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

prettykitty,In the general population, it's not that unusual for adults to be B12, cyanocobalamin, deficient; however, that doesn't imply that all the adults also have IBS. B12 deficiency has more to do with anemia and macrocytosis than IBS.We suggest discussing this with your physician who can order a blood test to look at your B12 and folic acid levels. Folic acid, intrinsic factor, is necessary to absorb B12. If you are low in intrinsic factor than taking a B12 supplement will not correct your B12 deficiency because you will not be able to absorb it. Also, if you have damage or inflammation in your terminal ileum than you still will not be able to absorb the B12. B12 absorption is a complex issue. Unfortunately I don't believe it explains the IBS issue; but it may explain symptoms which are similiar.Jeff


----------



## painbgone (May 27, 2007)

Well I did get a B-12 shot last night as my blood level was slightly depressed. Now, I also have Fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, so I can see why the doctor wanted to see if I feel better.Now, I don't know if I feel better today since I increased my Prevacid to 30 mg (I used to take 15mg) or took Bently last night before bed, but I had a better (almost normal) BM this morning and most of the burning is gone.I have read that people that take PPI meds for their stomach acid usually have a low B-12 blood level. Something with the acid blocker interfering with absorbtion of vitamins from food and supplements.One reaction I got from the shot was I feel jittery and my pulse was up. I guess too much energy for me at one time! LOL I think the dr. just wants me to continue taking supplements now. Time will tell when I have my next blood test next month.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

For several months I was receiving monthly B12 injections and found that I felt full of energy within 24-hours after them. It would last for several days. I'm not sure I noticed any change in my gut during that time, but the change in energy level was quite welcome!Jeff


----------



## Vikki (Aug 23, 2006)

I have IBS, Coeliac Disease and Pernicious Anaemia. I have been receiving B12 injections every two months since August last year because they have found out I can't absorb it from oral consumption. However, I think the B12 issue is more related to the damage caused by the Coeliac Disease than by the IBS. That said, Coeliac Disease is the most commonly undiagnosed disease in the UK. Most doctor incorrectly diagnose it initially as IBS, which is why so many people get so much worse before being diagnosed. For this reason and as there is stronger evidence to link the B12 deficiency to Coeliac Disease than to IBS, I would strongly recommend that anyone who thinks they may be B12 deficient or iron deficient should speak to their doctor about the possibility of a gastroscopy to check bowel function, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I should read before I post. I see someone else had the same thoughts...whoops...I found info on this thread to be of help. I also get a surge of energy after a shot, but it takes a couple of days to notice it. I have Fibro and RA, so this does make me feel tired.


----------



## Fullogas (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't belive the timnig of this thread!I began seeing a naturopathic doctor a few weeks ago. This week he brought up the concept that I may not be able to process B vitamins, how it may be the culprit behind a lot of my symptoms. He's ordered something called 5-MTHP from Thorne, a company than makes homeopathic medicines. It's supposed to help the body process B vitamins. This comcept seemed so out there I didn't give it much thought until I saw this thread. Now I'm hopeful it can do something for me. I won't get it until next week at the soonest. I'll let everyone know if it works or not.I'm seeing a new GI doctor next week. I'll ask him about it, too.


----------



## Fullogas (Jan 8, 2007)

I found this on Wikipedia. Wikipedia B Vitamin linkBelow are a few things from the article:B vitamins deficiencySeveral named vitamin deficiency diseases may result from the lack of sufficient B-vitamins. Deficiencies of other B vitamins result in symptoms that are not part of a named deficiency disease.Vitamin Name Deficiency effects Vitamin B1 Thiamine Deficiency causes Beriberi. Symptoms of this disease of the nervous system include weight loss, emotional disturbances, Wernicke's encephalopathy (impaired sensory perception), weakness and pain in the limbs, periods of irregular heartbeat, and edema (swelling of bodily tissues). Heart failure and death may occur in advanced cases. Chronic thiamine deficiency can also cause Korsakoff's syndrome, an irreversible psychosis characterized by amnesia and confabulation. Vitamin B2 Riboflavin Deficiency causes Ariboflavinosis. Symptoms may include cheilosis (cracks in the lips), high sensitivity to sunlight, angular cheilitis, glossitis (inflammation of the tongue), seborrheic dermatitis or pseudo-syphilis (particularly affecting the scrotum or labia majora and the mouth), pharyngitis, hyperemia, and edema of the pharyngeal and oral mucosa. Vitamin B3 Niacin Deficiency, along with a deficiency of tryptophan causes Pellagra. Symptoms include aggression, dermatitis, insomnia, weakness, mental confusion, and diarrhea. In advanced cases, pellagra may lead to dementia and death. Vitamin B5 Pantothenic acid Deficiency can result in acne and Paresthesia, although it is uncommon. Vitamin B6 Pyridoxine Deficiency may lead to anemia, depression, dermatitis, high blood pressure (hypertension), water retention, and elevated levels of homocysteine. Vitamin B7 Biotin Deficiency does not typically cause symptoms in adults but may lead to impaired growth and neurological disorders in infants. Vitamin B9 Folic acid Deficiency results in elevated levels of homocysteine. Deficiency in pregnant women can lead to birth defects. Supplementation is often recommended during pregnancy. Researchers have shown that folic acid might also slow the insidious effects of age on the brain. Vitamin B12 Cobalamin Deficiency causes pernicious anemia, memory loss and other cognitive decline. It is most likely to occur among elderly people as absorption through the gut declines with age. In extreme (fortunately rare) cases, paralysis can result. Vitamin B sourcesVitamin B comes from a number of natural sources, including potatoes, bananas, lentils, chilli peppers, tempeh, liver, turkey, and tuna. Nutritional yeast (or brewer's yeast) and molasses are especially good sources of Vitamin B. Marmite and the iconic Australian spread Vegemite bills itself as "one of the world's richest known sources of vitamin B". As might be expected, due to its high content of brewer's yeast, beer is a good source of B vitamins,[1] although this may not be true of filtered beers.[2]However, the alcohol in beer impairs the body's ability to activate vitamins. In fact, beer is sometimes referred to as "liquid bread".[3]Another popular means of increasing one's Vitamin B intake is through the use of dietary supplements purchased at supermarkets, health centers, or natural food stores.B vitamins are also commonly added to energy drinks.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey! Please do let us know what discoveries you make! Your post reminded me of a time I went to a doctor, who practiced natural medicines and vitamins. I was only 19 at the time. He gave me a b-12 shot and I did a lot better. I don't know why I didn't follow up on it then. Just young and dumb at the time I guess.


----------



## nettie 1500 (May 13, 2007)

hi everyone.ok i have been thinking maybe b12 is what i need for my nerves.i cant swallow pills but maybe i can find it in the liquid form.it cant hurt to try.anything is better than not trying nothing.if i can get my nerves better than i can get better with ibs too.thanks everyone


----------



## Fullogas (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's more information I found about B1:B1 InformationThis site was very informative about B1 and it's role in processing amino acids and how it impact our ability to break down fats and carbohydrates into useable fuel. Interestingly, the foods high in B1 include many things Celiac patients have to avoid, things that have been restricted in my diet for years.


----------



## tiredinstl (Jun 21, 2007)

I am replying to the part of the Wiki article posted about Brewer's yeast. I've had IBS for a long time but the thing that bugs me the most is that it comes with fatigue. Has anyone had any luck trying Brewer's yeast as an antidote to fatigue and ibs? I have some reverse logic to my selection of this supplement: First, nothing really seems to work like it should to help with the problem, although sometimes the fatigue is worse than others. Second, I read that lacto-bacillus causes you to get rid of cavities. I've never had cavities so maybe I have too much lactobacillus (contrary to most of what you read that you don't have enough) and I think Brewer's yeast somehow neutralizes or kills lactobacillus. Working backwards, I'm thinking maybe Brewer's yeast might help. Anyone have any experience with it? Thanks.


----------

